# Questions re family traveling together



## schmidtmom (Jan 8, 2017)

Hello, I have a few questions regarding taking Amtrak to Flagstaff. We are thinking of driving to Ft. Madison, IA to save some time and avoid a delay in Chicago. 1) Is it safe to park our van there for 1 week? 2) Do you think there is a way to request that us and our children will be guaranteed seats together? 3) It's been years since we have traveled via Amtrak... Do trains tend to stay on schedule? 4) Can someone give us an idea as to current food prices on the train? 7 years ago, we felt it was pricey... I assume it is the same today. 5) Can someone describe the Ft. Madison station & amenities for us? Clean? Safe? Food available?

Thank you so much for your help and input!


----------



## BCL (Jan 9, 2017)

Here's the dining and cafe car menus:

https://www.amtrak.com/ccurl/236/731/Southwest-Chief-Dining-Car-Menu-0916.pdf

https://www.amtrak.com/ccurl/522/899/National-Cafe-Menu-0816.pdf

On time performance:

https://www.amtrak.com/southwest-chief-train&mode=perf&overrideDefaultTemplate=OTPPageHorizontalRouteOverview

You can check the times for the past 5 days through "check train status" on the Amtrak website. It's been anywhere from about 3 minutes to nearly four hours late into Flagstaff in those five days.

As far as being placed together, as long as you book together, I don't see a problem. There was the case of a mother who booked her family of five on three separate reservations (probably to game the fares) and then got all huffy when they weren't placed together when they got on the train. It was the middle of the night when they boarded, and most passengers were sleeping. They were told they could be together in the lounge car, but mom found that unacceptable and they crowded together in two seats, then got off at the next stop.

If you book under one reservation, that gives the attendant the chance to clear a section where you can be together. They'll probably move around solo passengers.


----------



## schmidtmom (Jan 9, 2017)

Thank you so much for your time! That is very helpful information! I will check the links you sent!


----------



## tomfuller (Jan 11, 2017)

I'm guessing that you will be renting a car wherever you are getting off the SWC. Since the SWC is scheduled into FLG after 9PM and may be late, you might want

to get off In Albuquerque and rent the car there. You might be lucky enough to get a rental car before they close in ABQ.

Fort Madison is listed as having 24 long term parking spots.


----------



## KmH (Jan 12, 2017)

I've not parked long term at the Ft. Madison Amtrak station, but I have parked long term at the Ottumwa and Osceola Amtrak stations, for as long as 2 weeks, with no problems.


----------



## skitrain (Jan 14, 2017)

BCL said:


> Here's the dining and cafe car menus:
> 
> https://www.amtrak.com/ccurl/236/731/Southwest-Chief-Dining-Car-Menu-0916.pdf
> 
> ...


There is no guarantee of seats together no matter how you book the tickets. Since you are getting on a little earlier on the route, you have a better chance of being seated together.

We always got on in Omaha, with 15-19 people and they couldn't even get us all in the same car. I tried calling ahead, as suggested by an Amtrak agent, but it did not matter. We didn't even all have seats as the train pulled out of Omaha (on more than one trip). I would have to go find a conductor to help me move people sleeping in 2 seats, so we could have one. Overall a very negative experience, and this did happen 3 different years.

But - same group, coming back from Fraser, CO... conductor always had our group seats available together. This was during the day, not in the middle of the night. Train had less people on it too.

Since you are getting on earlier, with less people - I think you will be able to be seated near each other, if not right next to each other. Or at least in the same car... LOL


----------



## BoulderCO (Jan 14, 2017)

OP: You didn't mention how many kids you are bringing and what ages they are. Providing that info will help a lot.

If they are 10 or older they might (believe it or not) actually prefer not to sit right next to their parents. Also consider that you will just not be sitting in your coach seats the entire trip. Much of the time you aren't sleeping, you will be up and about the train. Visiting the observation car or dining car. You can arrange to sit together in those places if it is important to you. And the exercise of visiting each other in your respective coach seats will actually be welcome after a couple hours of sitting ;>) And, as people exit the train at various stops, the conductor may help you with optimizing the seat assignments to improve your experience. In any event, enjoy your adventure !


----------



## me_little_me (Jan 15, 2017)

BoulderCO said:


> OP: You didn't mention how many kids you are bringing and what ages they are. Providing that info will help a lot.
> 
> If they are 10 or older they might (believe it or not) actually prefer not to sit right next to their parents.


If they are teens, it is the other way around! :giggle:


----------



## Lonestar648 (Jan 26, 2017)

Having seats together will depend on how many are boarding in Chicago (how full the train is to start), If the conductor and the Coach attendant(s) are watching their manifests for your group, and if it is night or day when you board. No one likes to be moved once they have settled in for the night. Now I have seen a few times when an attendant actually placed reserved signs on several seats designating for a family of 4 or 6. Unfortunately, most don't, either they don't care or they just don't understand planning ahead.

Breakfast, I would suggest getting to the DC close to when it opens so it will be easy to sit together. No reservations at Breakfast. I do this when I travel with my granddaughters. It is also, more relaxed and enjoyable.


----------



## KmH (Jan 26, 2017)

DC = Dining Car.


----------

